# Tired of internetisseriousbusiness.com



## acidrain (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi,
I clicked on a link that redirects to internetisseriousbusiness.com fot the 100th time and I'm real fuc**** tired of that.
So I found a real simple solution.

You just have to edit the hosts file which is located in 
%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts --> Windows
/etc/hosts --> Linux
/private/etc/hosts --> OS X

It should contain at least this line
127.0.0.1	localhost

Just add these two lines :
127.0.0.1	internetisseriousbusiness.com
127.0.0.1	www.internetisseriousbusiness.com

Next time you get to that website, you'll get redirected on your own computer.

Hope that helps getting rid of that stupid website


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 6, 2007)

Too complicated as you can just block the site.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 6, 2007)

Aye. Use NoScript if you're using firefox. Works like a charm for me


----------



## SynGamer (Oct 6, 2007)

I added this to my black/block list on Trend Micro...no more problems for me


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 6, 2007)

hey lol I just went to it ..and I have to say I hate that site...They should put a mike jones video on it in I will go to it every 5 minutes


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(GBA_Temper @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> hey lol I just went to it ..and I have to say I hate that site...They should put a mike jones video on it in I will go to it every 5 minutes


Apparently, I think you just went there for the first time in your life.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 6, 2007)

umm if you look at the other one that guy made...I posted there a long time ago...When everyone wanted to ban him if you remember


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=61716


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 6, 2007)

umm wrong url im searching for right one


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 6, 2007)

He was posting that because it prevents the thing.

But seriously, any person who knows about the website and still TYPE it in INTENTIONALLY is...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Too complicated as you can just block the site.



how true is that


----------



## notnarb (Oct 7, 2007)

theres a list of different things you can do at *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.*


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally, it's over!

notnarb, I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I did not click on that link.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 7, 2007)

Seriously though, whoever isn't using *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.* deserves it


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Seriously though, whoever isn't using *REMOVED. Please no more browser hijacks.* deserves it



My anti-virus/anti-spyware blocks it, so I fall under whoever isn't using FireFox with Noscript


----------



## notnarb (Oct 7, 2007)

blocks noscript or theinternetisseriousbuisness?


----------



## azotyp (Oct 7, 2007)

When you unluckilly open this site there is easy way to shut it down, you just click CTRL + ALT + DELETE and shut your internet browser from that menu, piece of cake, no need of blocking programs, firewalls etc.


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> When you unluckilly open this site there is easy way to shut it down, you just click CTRL + ALT + DELETE and shut your internet browser from that menu, piece of cake, no need of blocking programs, firewalls etc.


Shit, I didn't think of that in the past...it's so obvious too...


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> When you unluckilly open this site there is easy way to shut it down, you just click CTRL + ALT + DELETE and shut your internet browser from that menu, piece of cake, no need of blocking programs, firewalls etc.


Which works, but is a pain in the ass if you've got loads of tabs open. And you can't "restore session" cause that'll just open it again which defeats the point. Never been a fan of noscript, it bugs me that I'd have to block useful unknown scripts too. Just picked up Blocksite for Firefox, seems to do the job so far.

I'm surprised the people who link it and think "haha I'm so cool" don't realise how lame they look.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2007)

I have an idea, possibly a bad one. Ever heard of The Scarlet Letter?
More news as it develops...


----------



## phoood (Oct 7, 2007)

Using noscript will ruin your browsing experience.  Sysrlly.

I agree with the OP, using the hosts file to block a website is probably the best solution, and you'll find that the hosts file can do a lot (considering it only has one function)


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> Seriously though, whoever isn't using *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.* deserves it



i clicked it cause i actually like the song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda..


----------



## Switchy (Oct 7, 2007)

I still click it because it still makes me laugh!


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 7, 2007)

I like your avatar Switchy


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Heres an easier way to shut it down:

1. Wait for the jumping window to stop jumping
2. Click on the tab that caused the rickroll
3. Click elsewhere so the browser is not focused on the rickroll link
4. Close rickroll and hold enter


----------



## Switchy (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I like your avatar Switchy



Me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks by the way


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 7, 2007)

I really do not recommend changing localhost. Some programs are required to connect to it, and you may potentially mess things up.

Simply use NoScript.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 7, 2007)

Or if you don't like NoScript... *points at Blocksite again*


----------



## Chanser (Oct 7, 2007)

Lame and unneeded. If you want to get Rickrolled go on YouTube instead.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Using noscript will ruin your browsing experience.Â Sysrlly.



it lets you choose which things to unblock with a bar on the bottom...


----------



## blueskies (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I really do not recommend changing localhost. Some programs are required to connect to it, and you may potentially mess things up.
> 
> Simply use NoScript.
> 
> ...


----------



## phoood (Oct 7, 2007)

And what happens is any request to inte|rnetisseriousbusiness.com or ww|w.inter|netisseriousbusiness.com gets redirected to 127.0.0.1.

This happens on a global level, so any app that request that site gets redirected to 127.0.0.1.  If you happen to use ie7 (or any other browser), this will also work.

You can also block websites this way, or even ads.


----------



## blueskies (Oct 8, 2007)

It really works great.  I went around testing all the rickroll links I could find.  =]

thanks acidrain for the idea.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(blueskies @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> you don't change localhost.Â you just add another line to /etc/hosts (or whatever).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I stand corrected, I missed the "add" part.


----------



## slayerspud (Oct 8, 2007)

More detailed guide here: *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.*


----------



## WK416 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(slayerspud @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.*


jumpman17 is doing quite a service to GBAtemp. Who knows how many times he's had to sit through it?


----------

